

Learn Python By Watching Video Lectures - functionoid
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-python-programming-language-through-video-lectures/

======
zfk
not sure its possible to learn anything that way...

~~~
mad44
There is a Turkish proverb, "if one could learn by watching, the cats would
all be butchers" :-)

~~~
trenchfever
cats are very efficient butchers.

------
jgamman
...if you are already conversant in several other programming languages

